# How to Passowrd Protect an Android Tablet



## darnitall (Nov 16, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4130 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 7613 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4400, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 921248 MB, Free - 708549 MB; E: Total - 32266 MB, Free - 17497 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., H81M-PLUS
Antivirus: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2015, Updated and Enabled


I have a Samson Galaxy Android Tab2 7.0
I read recently if you need to use a tablet in a free Wi Fi environment you need to put a password on your tablet to prevent hacking invading your tablet. Could you tell me how to put a password on my tablet please.


Regards


Carol


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

are you talking about a lock screen password? YOu should use that regardless; that's what stops others from using your tablet if you leave it somewhere.

Or are you talking about a wifi password? That would be setup at the router level.


----------



## darnitall (Nov 16, 2012)

Dear Valis

I already have a lock screen password but if I go into an environment where WiFi is free, I want to protect my Tablet from Hackers in that environment.
I suppose that means at the router level but I don't understand what that actually means.

Regards

Darnitall


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

There's no password you can put on the tablet in an open WiFi environment that protects it. What did you read? Do you have a link?


----------



## foxtra (Nov 14, 2009)

The only way to encrypt data when connected on an open wifi is by going through a secure VPN.
An open wifi does not offer any security when sending unencrypted data!


----------

